

Software via the Internet: Microsoft in 'Cloud' Computing - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/03/technology/03cloud.html?ex=1346472000&en=4fd64ad09698d4a3&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
gscott
Microsoft really is shifting the entire focus of the company and anyone who
doesn't take Microsoft seriously will end up like Stacker or as popular as
Realplayer.

The google web apps, they look horrible. I know they are all standards based
and that will be there undoing. Microsoft is making people download some
"extras" which I am certain will make whatever they create look like a desktop
application, feel like a desktop application, but will be on the web.

~~~
forgotmylastone
And it will mean you can't use it from a library or a phone.

~~~
gscott
They will come up with some simple html to get some access to phones,
libraries would probably install a MS application so I doubt if libraries
would cut people off from the MS services. Especially if they make all of the
Hotmail users download that extra exe file of mystery code.

------
trekker7
Who's willing to bet that Microsoft is going to be around in the year 2200?

~~~
hacker64
Will there be a software industry in 2200? Or will computers write their own
software?

~~~
corentin
The future doesn't need us ;)
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/8.04/joy.html>

